# #PROPOSED: UNNAMED TOWER, 40F Com, Dubai Media City



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Name: Damac Media city tower
Floors:40
Height:??? 150-160
Start:2005
Complete:2006

Pics sent to dennis


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

any other info


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

where are the the pics?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

will add pics when i'm home on thursday


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

Can't wait for that


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

so the pics are already on emporis
good you put them in here michiel

makes my time here on the seminare a bit happier to see these


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

so what do you guys think about the design? I think its awesome and I hope this gets built


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

Isn't this the same one posted a long time ago by *Chad*?

It's Dubai Media Centre.










The thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=144611


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

^thats the first thing I noticed BulldozerGirl, they definitely are the same proposal but nevertheless its an amazing design.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

hmm its sotra big and large for not much height and floor space ?
could do better ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i would say it's the same
at least there is some similarity
as many of these proposals have been showcased at cityscape i guess they have a small chance to be built


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

only small chance ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

looks like this project is reality

i just checked the aedas homepage www.aedas.com and this is what they have to say about ocean heights and damac hq

aedas have competed against other major intl. design architectsin 2 of damac's most recent invited design competitions. both of which were won by andrew bromberg's design. damac hq at dmc in dubai is the first project won by aedas hong kong office. andrew's cutting edge design has even made it to the front cover of the latest annual "bd world architecture 200".
the second project won is damac's ocean heights at dubai marina.....

if they have won both projects and ocean height is approved, is damac hq also approved?

i have contacted aedas a couple of weeks ago, but you know.... no reply 

i have a feeling it is approved but it hasn't been launched yet
what do you think?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

where is this gonna be built ??


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i have no idea
somewhere in media city
still so many free plots there, hard to tell


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

wow gooooooood :eek2:


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

where in media, there is barely any space there, especially that the pearl is being built there now, and high bridge connecting to the palm, where the hell are they gonna put this thing,


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

dubai media city actually has dozens of free plots
we have to wait for the launch of this project or someone has to drive through media city and watch out for the signboards


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I showed this render to someone I know who is an architect.. he began shaking and said this tower was like "sex with heights"


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

it is pretty sexy,


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

agreed
aedas has some great projects, not only ocean heights and damac hq in dubai

check their website for other projects, beautiful


----------

